# Video from Nikon D300S issues



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

On the march break I was in Las Vegas and I shot some video with my Nikon D300S. I copied the files from the camera to the an external drive on my MBP from a card reader. The surprising thing is that I can play that video right in Finder. The reason why it was surprising is because I know from taking previous video that I was never able to play the video file before as case in point from a Niagara Falls video I took last summer of the fireworks with the same exact camera.

Both were imported the same so I don't know why one will play and the other won't, any ideas?

The files are AVI files. Like I said I am shocked how the Vegas video is playing and I don't know why it is and the other isn't so I can solve this problem.

Edit - More info:

I took a look back and found that videos taken back in 2010 in Banff from the same camera are working in Finder. Then the next week after that I went to New York city and the video from that trip won't play. Last summer at the Falls won't play but this past March break in Vegas will.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Joker,

Dupe the files so you have an original copy, then change the extension on the dupes to .mov. See if they play, then back to .avi.

I've had to do that a few times. Not sure why , but it's worked for me. Different camera, same issue.

Also, do you use VLC? I find it plays any video file I have.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> Hi Joker,
> 
> Dupe the files so you have an original copy, then change the extension on the dupes to .mov. See if they play, then back to .avi.
> 
> ...


didn't work, thought that would, but nope. I have VLC but I want to import to iMovie and I was able to import the Vegas movies no problem, worked like a charm.

I just don't get what is wrong with these 2 trips. Same cards, same camera, I didn't even have a mac when I went to Banff and New York.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------

